# Merry Christmas! :)



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all the herdies!
Hoping everyone has a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey, if you want to talk about Christmas things please go till my Holiday thread. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry  Christmas!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas to everyone !


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all the amazing people here!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Blessed New Year to you all!!


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all and hope youall have a blessed New Year too.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 22, 2015)

And have an amazing and safe New Year.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 23, 2015)

Hope that everyone has a very Merry Christmas and that all the farm chores go smooth so that the day can be enjoyed by all.


----------



## sadieml (Dec 23, 2015)

HO HO HO !!!  A very Merry Christmas and a most blessed New Year to you, @Southern by choice, and EVERYONE on BYH.  I already feel as if I know you and you are family I just haven't met, yet.  I do hope that Christmas and the New Year hold many blessing for you all, and all the wonderful herd-type aminals you are wishing for.  God's richest blessings on you all...


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 23, 2015)

... and to be politically incorrect by NOT saying happy holidays ...     MERRY CHRISTMAS  to one and all.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 23, 2015)

May you all have a wonderful and Merry Christmas.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 23, 2015)

Just missed cookie decorating due to the dentist, hope my cousins made them look unique, kinda wish I could have been there to show off my skills


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all my friends on BYH


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 23, 2015)

Bossroo said:


> ... and to be politically incorrect by NOT saying happy holidays ...     MERRY CHRISTMAS  to one and all.


  

We need a LOVE button.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah we do!!!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 23, 2015)

To @Goat Whisperer 's post. YES! We're in a world that is definitely too worried about being politically correct, so it's great to see everyone here saying MERRY CHRISTMAS! There should be love buttons for all the posts.

We send best wishes to you all for a very merry Christmas, and a wonderful (and SAFE) New Year. Stay warm, and spend time with all of your loved ones. Don't forget the reason for the season, of course! May God bless you all. 

(I just wish this was my chicken, sadly enough it is not  but it is TOO CUTE!)


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2015)

How a Christmas Tradition got started:
When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.
Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more.
When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.
Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.
Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum. When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor.

In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor. He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.
Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.
The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'
And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
Not very many people know this.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2015)

I laughed OUT LOUD!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2015)

Glad I could bring some Christmas Cheer!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 23, 2015)

@LukeMeister and I have been talking about it a lot


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 23, 2015)

Wow---funny!!

So, from a goat forum I got this ... cute.   Christmas carols sung by goats.   ENJOY!!!






Merry Christmas everyone   !!


----------



## Dogma (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas. Hope Santa is good to everyone!!!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 24, 2015)

@Mini Horses - let me tell you something...that video just made me bust out laughing! I started playing it really loud and my mother in law gave me this stink eye and said, "WHAT is that?!" I explained it was goats singing and she just shook her head. My husband did the same. And I....I laughed uncontrollably.

@Baymule - Your joke made all of us laugh, especially my husband. I love that! Thank you for some of the holiday humor!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 24, 2015)

promiseacres said:


> Merry Christmas!  View attachment 13173


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ONE AND ALL !!!   Oh, promiseacres ... where is my care package ???


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 24, 2015)

That goat Xmas carrol was outstanding! I especially liked the soprano screaming goats! I sat here trying to imagine how they got those goats to scream that way. I very much appreciate the laugh! Thanks also to @Baymule for the history of the Xmas tree angel.. That had me laughing as well! I have been that Santa too many times! Never had the benefit of the angels visit though...

On Christmas Eve, wishing ALL of you the merriest Christmas possible and hoping for nothing but the best for the upcoming year and beyond. Thanks to all of you for what you've shared of yourselves through these threads. Though there has been much sadness and loss, I'm sure my days haven't been the only ones that you've brightened as well! I hope we can all share many more laughs in the future!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 24, 2015)

Saw this on FB, so true  We would need to ad in the goats, then some more goats, geese, turkeys, duck, bunnies along with the cat, dogs, chickens. 






@Baymule loved the story. It made everyone laugh!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas (eve) again everyone. You all  have been so helpful here on BYH and I deeply appreciate it! I haven't seen an ill-mannered word anywhere on this site, and everyone is genuinely caring. THANK YOU! Again, have a blessed holiday.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope everyone has a safe and productive New Year.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 25, 2015)

Mini Horses said:


> Wow---funny!!
> 
> So, from a goat forum I got this ... cute.   Christmas carols sung by goats.   ENJOY!!!
> 
> ...


  
OMG!  DH looked at me like I was crazy, but I couldn't stop laughing!  I especially love the loud one! It is SO like our Zan, when he is hungry & sees us in the yard.


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2015)

Halarious goat video!!


----------

